# Anyone Have Sex Dreams That End With Overwhelming Guilt?



## tnrtinr (Jun 25, 2009)

Never had these dreams before I was married. I have dreams which seem all too often where I cheat on my wife (couple times a week). In my dream I know that I am married and that I am cheating on my wife while it is happening. I meet a girl and I end up fucking them without protection and then immediately after I bust my nut I feel serious guilt just like I had actually cheated in real life. It is overwhelming guilt and it turns out to be a nightmare. I wake up (usually in a panic) and I am glad that it was only a dream. 

So am I the only one?


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Jun 25, 2009)

Guilt trips from dreams? That's a new one.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 25, 2009)

How can you feel guilty about something that never happened?

Unless deep down inside you really Want to screw around on your wife?


----------



## AcidElement (Jun 25, 2009)

i dunno i'm not a DREAM expert but you either are dealing with thoughts of cheating on your wife ... (if its the same person in the dream for example).. it COULD also be your dealing with stuff you' have had in thee closet and its starting to leak in your dreams !! ... if its not one of those i'd say change your SEX life up maybe you could just bored of the same same and need a little sizzle !!!


----------



## tnrtinr (Jun 25, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Guilt trips from dreams? That's a new one.


It is just while I am sleeping - as soon as I wake up I realize it was just a dream.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jun 25, 2009)

AcidElement said:


> i dunno i'm not a DREAM expert but you either are dealing with thoughts of cheating on your wife ... (if its the same person in the dream for example).. it COULD also be your dealing with stuff you' have had in thee closet and its starting to leak in your dreams !! ... if its not one of those i'd say change your SEX life up maybe you could just bored of the same same and need a little sizzle !!!


It is all different people. I have had vivid sex dreams for as long as I can remember but I never had any guilt (in fact I looked forward to them) until I got married. It was like legal cheating for me - now I cant even enjoy my dreams due to guilt. 

I think it all started when I had this dream where I dared my wife to leave me and she did. I realized that I couldn't live without her - then the dreams/nightmares began.

So I am the only one?


----------



## sea weed (Jun 26, 2009)

i have had them before to the dreams a weird


----------



## Boneman (Jun 26, 2009)

I have never had dreams like that...not that I remember anyways.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jun 26, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I have never had dreams like that...not that I remember anyways.


Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds like its just your conscience getting into your sub-conscious mind while you are dreaming. You said you've had dreams like that before, whats to say being married is going to have any bearing on what your brain conjures up while you aren't in control.

If you DIDN'T feel guilty I could see that being a problem. Honestly if your wife knew you felt guilty about even *dreaming* of being with another woman that would probably make her feel good more than anything.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jun 26, 2009)

One the one hand you say you can't live without her but on the other hand deep down you want to stray as is normal. The only thing to be concerned with is that either you worry you can't always control yourself and worry you'll screw up the best thing you ever had, or you are with this girl for the wrong reasons and she's not actually the right one for you, but you just NEED her at this time.

Just guessing but I only wanted to stray when I actually wasn't happy deep down. With the right woman you really don't think about it seriously at all and dreams about it aren't bothersome, just natural.

Attraction or need don't equal the same thing as it actually being "right".


----------



## superhighme (Jun 26, 2009)

dreams aren't something you can control. I think its completely normal to have these dreams on occasion although you seem to have them quite often....I think people are analyzing your dreams as you wanting to cheat on your wife which isn't necessarily true. The human mind can pick up on one thing and the dream can go from there. It could start out as just a regular dream and then develop into something sexual. It would be completely normal to feel guilty also. In fact, its good that you feel guilty even though it doesn't feel good because it means that you're obviously not wanting to stray from her and ultimately you cant control what you dream about.

Ive had dreams like this before and felt guilty. Ive also had the opposite where Ive had dreams that my SO cheated on me and woke up feeling upset/sad/angry because was vivid.


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 27, 2009)

Sometimes when you dream your sub-conscious imagines scenarios of real things that you wouldn't do; which is why they are dreams. For example, you have dreams of cheating on your wife because in your awakened conscious you consider that to be improper, but your sub-conscious is sneaky and likes to play devil's advocate on everything your awakened conscious says and gives you glimpses through your dreams. Dreams like this are perfectly normal and shouldn't be viewed as a imminent warning but as a awakening that you have a great girl that you wouldn't want to cheat on.


----------



## tnrtinr (Jun 27, 2009)

AchillesLast said:


> Sometimes when you dream your sub-conscious imagines scenarios of real things that you wouldn't do; which is why they are dreams. For example, you have dreams of cheating on your wife because in your awakened conscious you consider that to be improper, but your sub-conscious is sneaky and likes to play devil's advocate on everything your awakened conscious says and gives you glimpses through your dreams. Dreams like this are perfectly normal and shouldn't be viewed as a imminent warning but as a awakening that you have a great girl that you wouldn't want to cheat on.


I am sure that is what it is. Thanks.

Have you ever had a guilt dream?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 27, 2009)

whats good my dude? ive had those dreams too so i went to a dream website cuz i was aways told not to take dreams literal (ive been killed and al kinds of shit in my dreams lol) so here is what i got:

Adultery 
To dream that you commit adultery or have an affair, signifies your sexual urges and desires that are longing to be expressed. Alternatively, it indicates self-betrayal from your subconscious. You may find yourself entangled in a situation that is not in your best interest, perhaps even illegal

Cheating 
To dream that you are cheating on your spouse, mate, or significant other, suggests feelings of self-guilt and self-betrayal. You may have compromised your beliefs or integrity and/or wasting your energy and time on fruitless endeavors. Alternatively, it reflects the intensity of your sexual passion and exploring areas of your sexuality. It is a reaffirmation of your commitment.

this was on point for me hope it helps


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had dreams that felt so real I felt guilty right before I realized it was a dream and woke up.As an aside...dream orgasms are so intense.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 28, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've had dreams that felt so real I felt guilty right before I realized it was a dream and woke up.As an aside...dream orgasms are so intense.


I've had dreams of having sex with someone I know I shouldn't
have been in the dream, but I never felt guilty about it because

I know I would never even attempt to try it in real life. 

I usually only have these dreams when I haven't had sex
for over a week or so. 

Maybe you really need to satisfy your sex monster. 

So are dream orgasms way better than real ones stoney?

I've never had one in a dream...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh,yeah, they are.I don't know if it's because they're all mental or what.There's no mess to clean up either when you wake up.I know guys have wet dreams sometimes,and there IS a mess.


purplekitty7772008 said:


> I've had dreams of having sex with someone I know I shouldn't
> have been in the dream, but I never felt guilty about it because
> 
> I know I would never even attempt to try it in real life.
> ...


----------



## Brazko (Jun 29, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Guilt trips from dreams? That's a new one.


, New to me as well, I always try to go back to sleep, when I wake up and realize I was dreamin'

Here is what I feel guilty about, I once had my first and only Wet dream (until recently) about 15yrs ago, I wore these silk / rayon / cotton type soccer shorts to bed and my schlong was kinda positioned against my leg and shorts.....well somehow my shorts twisted and gave just the right amount of friction b/t the two so as I moved in my sleep well I guess that stimulated my dream sexually and made it a little too vivid as it was also physical...One of the best Nuts I've had, coming out of your sleep into a Straight blast...WOW!!! The guilty part is that I continued to put those shorts through hell, always trying to simulate that scenario of a wet dream.....I've had another recently that was aiight, but nothing compares to those Ole' Blu Soccer Shorts....Oh the Guilt, I so Ashamed


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to have dreams that I was raping other girls, it made me feel like a monster. I tried looking up what it meant, but the explanations were only for dreams about BEING raped.
It really bothered me for the longest time, then I confided to my best friend, and he brushed it off! He said that since I'm such a sweety in real life, it made sence that I would vent aggression in my dreams. I just go with it now, as it doesn't hurt anyone real.
I see it as the moral equivelent of killing people in video games, doesn't mean you'd do it in real life.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jun 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh,yeah, they are.I don't know if it's because they're all mental or what.There's no mess to clean up either when you wake up.


Lucky! I've been trying to acheive orgasm in dreams for months, haven't gotten quite there yet.
But I agree, the sexual pleasure of dreams is more intense than reality. I think it probably does have to do with the entirely mental realm that dreams exist in. Since you are the only true factor, there is nothing to distract or take away from the flow of serotonin and pleasure buzzing through your mind.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 29, 2009)

Well said! I have no problem having orgasms in dreams...but IRL,I've always had trouble.Maybe it's the total relaxation of sleep.Sexual encounters are always a little tense.


EarthlyPassions said:


> Lucky! I've been trying to acheive orgasm in dreams for months, haven't gotten quite there yet.
> But I agree, the sexual pleasure of dreams is more intense than reality. I think it probably does have to do with the entirely mental realm that dreams exist in. Since you are the only true factor, there is nothing to distract or take away from the flow of serotonin and pleasure buzzing through your mind.


----------



## TheDemocrat (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a dream about fucking my boyfriends 21 year old son and when I woke up I felt really bad.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh,yeah, they are.I don't know if it's because they're all mental or what.There's no mess to clean up either when you wake up.I know guys have wet dreams sometimes,and there IS a mess.


damn, i want one now?
maybe i should think about sex right before dozing off. 



EarthlyPassions said:


> Lucky! I've been trying to acheive orgasm in dreams for months, haven't gotten quite there yet.
> But I agree, the sexual pleasure of dreams is more intense than reality. I think it probably does have to do with the entirely mental realm that dreams exist in. Since you are the only true factor, there is nothing to distract or take away from the flow of serotonin and pleasure buzzing through your mind.


I wonder what the exact hormones are that run thru your body
when you have an orgasm...

i would definitely take that if it was in pill form.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone ever have a lucid dream, those are pretty intense, especially when sex related


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 29, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Anyone ever have a lucid dream, those are pretty intense, especially when sex related


I used to have the best wet dreams in junior high.

lol. damn hormones.


----------



## LedZeppelin8906 (Jun 29, 2009)

purplekitty7772008 said:


> I used to have the best wet dreams in junior high.
> 
> lol. damn hormones.


lol yeah, those hormones, they'll getcha, I had a pretty good sex dream the other night, probably cause I went to bed high and horny


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 30, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> lol yeah, those hormones, they'll getcha, I had a pretty good sex dream the other night, probably cause I went to bed high and horny


lol. i don't even have sex dreams anymore.



I always start making out with someone then I wake up.

argh!!!


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 8, 2009)

I had a dream where I was about to get it on with triplet sisters, but when I unzipped my pants I only had two peckers.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 8, 2009)

TheDemocrat said:


> I had a dream about fucking my boyfriends 21 year old son and when I woke up I felt really bad.


 you are a bad girl .........i like you


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 8, 2009)

LedZeppelin8906 said:


> Anyone ever have a lucid dream, those are pretty intense, especially when sex related


Yup, around the same time I learned how to wake myself up during nightmares, I figured out lucid dreaming. I have pretty vivid dreams anyway, so lucid dreams are awesome. Flying, with actual feelings of flight, like Superman would, talking to animals, rescuing people with amazing feats of strength, all the stuff you could ever want to do, and it's so REAL.


----------

